# Polished Lips and Winter Weather



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Picked up a new set of rims, and wanting to protect them for the season 
ahead.

Have layered wheel wax on them, but want to know the best steps for 
protecting the lip. I've seen similar wheels in a terrible state, I presume 
beause of exposure to the elements.

Any tips guys?

Pics of the wheels in question:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Are the polished lips lacquered? or is it bare metal?


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Phil H said:


> Are the polished lips lacquered? or is it bare metal?


I'm pretty sure they're bare. Doesn't look to have any coating on them.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

the easy answer is to not run them in winter, i take mine off usually about now


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> the easy answer is to not run them in winter, i take mine off usually about now


lol, I just put them on. Hmm, shall have to think about it. Any other 
suggestions? Would waxing weekly be a good preventative measure?

I'm pretty sure they don't salt the roads over here in winter, so that 
shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

if indeed they are bare, with the winter crap they will need polished and sealed bi-weekly. (polished wheels do here in scotland anyway)

where are you anyway?

i ran mine for a few days in winter last year as i damaged one of my winter wheels and this was the result of 4 or 5 days use










luckily they were easily re-polished with a DA polisher


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> if indeed they are bare, with the winter crap they will need polished and sealed bi-weekly. (polished wheels do here in scotland anyway)
> 
> where are you anyway?


Sorry, I'm in Ireland...I'm not 100% sure if they're indeed bare, but they're a 
fairly standard finish on this type of wheel.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

If they are lacquered then use a wax or sealant. 

If they are bare metal then i would suggest using either Blackfire all metal sealant on a weekly basis or treat the metal with Gtechniq C5.

Try and find out, i have a feeling they might be lacquered


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> the easy answer is to not run them in winter, i take mine off usually about now


I would go with that too... I have a set of summer and winter wheels, really not worth the damage to keep the good ones on during winter...

IMO of course...

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Get some metal polish on a foam pad and give the metal a quick rub, if the polish turns black its bare metal


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I would go with that too... I have a set of summer and winter wheels, really not worth the damage to keep the good ones on during winter...
> 
> IMO of course...
> 
> :thumb:


I went the step further and have taken the my whole car off the road now 

On a serious note i very much doubt they are bare....did you buy them brand new??

Why not contact BBS to see what they say....re the coated/uncoated situation?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

remember they may well be as mirror finish cant be laquered 

failing that they will be mirror coated


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

agreed with dont run em

imo theyd need washing pretty much daily when salt is on the road...theres no wonder wheel sealant that will stop salt eating em


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> agreed with dont run em
> 
> imo theyd need washing pretty much daily when salt is on the road...theres no wonder wheel sealant that will stop salt eating em


Thanks for all the replies....thankfully I'm 99.999% they don't salt the roads 
over here (Ireland)..they grit them when the weather gets really cold, and 
we rarely get snow.

I'm gonna keep an eye on them, and see how the finish holds up.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

grit is also very very bad for them bud.

i urge you to play it safe and remove them


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah just get some ebay stinkers for winter


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

agree, doesnt have to be the best looking wheels for scabbing about winter with

my summer look:










my winter guise:



















:thumb:


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

DonB said:


> Thanks for all the replies....thankfully I'm 99.999% they don't salt the roads
> over here (Ireland)..they grit them when the weather gets really cold, and
> we rarely get snow.
> 
> I'm gonna keep an eye on them, and see how the finish holds up.


They definitly don't, I was unlucky enough to get a run in my mates M3 when he bought it on a cold icy night 

I use FK1000p on my unlacquered bike rims and the still look mint (they needed a light polish by hand after the winter, no worse than unprotected rims in summer rain )

No closeups of the wheels but you should get the idea


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> my summer look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo!!! :doublesho

I'd remove the wheels too tho, I have chrome wheels on the Jeep and they'll be coming off sometime this month...

I am going to get them powder coated tho, can't bothered with this changing wheel malarkey - I want nice wheels all year!!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

if they are new and non refurbed you should be ok with them as they will normally be lacquerd.

if they are refurbed and diamond cut - take great care to keep well away from any curb as even the slightest ding will cause corrosion to start underneath the lacquer and it lifting away looking pretty nasty very quickly.

if they've just been straight polished with nothing on them then you will have the scenario badly dubbed is talking about.

our c5 Wheel Armour is very good to protect all rims and although not designed to seems to work very well on bare metal.

we also have a marine coating for bare metal which won't flake like diamond cut but you need a high volume low pressure spray gun to apply it.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

I just bought a set of BBS RMs and im gagging to put them on, but i know they'll get ruined in winter, so i also bought a set of G60 steels for winter usage  dont risk it, its not worth the hassle of getting them sorted next spring.


----------



## DUBPLAY (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi mate, I think I might have the solution to your forthcoming problem.
Why don't you vinyl wrap the rims?

I specialize in this sort of thing, any design can be printed and applied, perfect for winter.
I can send you a DIY kit or you can send/bring me the lips and I'll wrap 'em for you.

Get in touch for more info.

WWW.DUBPLAY.CO.UK

Thanks.


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Sandro said:


> I just bought a set of BBS RMs and im gagging to put them on, but i know they'll get ruined in winter, so i also bought a set of G60 steels for winter usage  dont risk it, its not worth the hassle of getting them sorted next spring.


I think I'm going to remove them, not worth risking it for the few months. I have a perfect set of MV1 18" wheels anyway, which look pretty good, but are a b***h to clean.



DUBPLAY said:


> Hi mate, I think I might have the solution to your forthcoming problem.
> Why don't you vinyl wrap the rims?
> 
> I specialize in this sort of thing, any design can be printed and applied, perfect for winter.
> ...


Thanks for the offer, just going to take them off I think.


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, took the advice as given by the experts, and did take the wheels off. 
Couldn't live with destroying the wheels, so sold them on instead. :driver:

Looking around at other options now.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a set of BBS's getting polished at the moment but they wont be getting used until at least next May, i agree with other comments if they are not lacquered then dont use them over winter.

Gav


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

waxoyl em


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yea.....sure


----------

